# Jester EZ Nuc Boxes



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I got a sample Nuc box from Jester Bee.

Today I got my chance to put it through it's 
paces with a cut out.

I can only compare them to the Mann Lake
waxed cardboard Nucs.

The EZ Nuc is well worth the extra $3.00 with out a
doubt.

*Much better frame rests.

Much better frame fit.

Ventilation is superb.

Nice space over top bars for pollen patties.

Nice entrance that can be closed down (no
plastic plug to buy and lose).

Lid is hinged and that makes it really convenient.

Heavy duty. This should stand up and out live
5 cardboard nucs.

Only complaint..... The slot above the entrance
will let bees leak. It is designed to hold the entrance
door up, but don't forget to tape it shut on transport.*

In short, at this point I won't use anything else.
When my Mann Lake cardboard ones are gone,
nothing but Jesters EZ Nuc.

I will update this regarding wear and weathering.

Jester EZ Nuc


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

It's a small world.

I just got my order of jester EZ nucs today too.

I assembled and baited it, then put it up on the roof.

I wonder if it will catch a swarm before my TBHs?

I did notice that the frame rest extended beyond 19 inches.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

WLC said:


> I did notice that the frame rest extended beyond 19 inches.



Yes I thought they could have been a bit
tighter. But compared to Mann Lake Cardboard.....
Man those cardboard ones can bite... frames often
drop off the "rest" and lay on the bottom.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I have bees in my EZ nucs and echo much of Sundance's comments.

I carry a little roll of duct tape to close off the entrance slot that "leaks" bees when I close the entrance. Other than that one thing, this box is an incredible design and very handy.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

You guys that have these in hand, does it seem like there is enough ventalation for a road trip? Also are they sturdy enough that you could stack for transport?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

brac said:


> You guys that have these in hand, does it seem like there is enough ventalation for a road trip? Also are they sturdy enough that you could stack for transport?


I have stacked the cardboard ones 4 high. I have
no experience stacking these yet. But my gut feeling
is that they will do better than the cardboard ones.

The ventilation is at least 5 times better than the
Mann Lake cardboard ones. Holes in the front, back,
and all along the top sides.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I got one today and was disapointed in where they are made


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I got 10 of these and tried them the other day. All my frames are to short for the rests, i have tried assembling in the only three combinations that the ends can be assembled in and the frames are always to short. I have three different brands of frames including dadant and all end up on the floor of the nuc during transport. anyone have any idea what kind of glue would work on a small piece of wood and the plastic box so the frames will stay up?? thanks


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

The frames "ride" on the rest good in the *"one"* EZ box I have as for the wood brace I added braces in the "ML" cardboard boxes I have to stop the fraames from falling.

I did all kind of mods to the ML cardboard boxes.


----------



## Bees&Wood (May 18, 2011)

Glad I saw this thread, I should be getting 2 jesters today.... We're wanting to try our hand at making a small split and letting them raise a new queen, kinda as a backup plan. But I have a newbie question...how do you feed sugar water using a nuc?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

When we make nucs (4 frame splits) around here we put one frame of honey for food


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

As for the longevity, Jester makes up all his nucs in these boxes and some have been in use for a long time, out in FL weather, with 100 degree sun one minute and zero visibility thunderstorms the next minute. I have 100 of them and they work real well, although not as much ventilation as I'd like. I've moved up to 50 at a time and had no mortality due to ventilation so I guess there's enough. The real good quality is that they weigh 1/4 of a wood nuc and I'm getting old! You can glue a wood strip in them if you don't like the way the frames ride, but also consider putting a couple of small screws or staples into the wood from the outside. One improvement you can easily make is go to Home Depot and buy some sticky back Velcro and stick a 2 inch piece on the inside of the flap of the lid to hold it down. Otherwise, it tends to spring open on its own.


----------



## Bees&Wood (May 18, 2011)

Does it have to be a full frame of honey put in the nuc? Are there any other options?


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

I can see these as being easy to use for smarm traps if you are mounting them off the ground somewhere, but come on, for $11.95?? Unless you are buying them in large quantities, you can build nuc out of WOOD for less and they will last a hell of a lot longer. In fact I just built one last night out of 1x8 from Lowes (using their select woods) for $14.00 and I "splurged" on nicer stuff - it will last practically forever. In our dry heat plastic doesn't last nearly as long as in other environments.


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

you can build a nuc real cheap if your handy with wood. I think its time we all wake up and look what our government is doing to our country. its time we all demand more building here at home and take care of our people. I'm looking for a new extractor and I wont buy one from another country. I will pay a little more and get the maxant because its made in the states. if its not American made don't buy it. it don't take a college education to figure that out.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Another one living in a dream world!


----------



## Bees&Wood (May 18, 2011)

Well I've been wanting to try the nuc plans from this site, for the 4 nucs from one sheet of plywood. I just haven't had time, and we found a queen cell the other day that I'm hoping to get in a nuc... And Dadant didn't have (or has discontinued) the cheaper cardboard nucs that I was going to get...only reason I had to get the EZ nuc.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Frame feeder......answer to how do you feed sugar water to a nuc....


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Your frames are not to short, the boxes are too long. A glue gum might be best. I have no college degree and have a hard time folding them. I caught a bait swarm in one.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

I own 5 of the Jester nuc boxes. all of the problems listed here are the one that I have, frame rest too far apart, and the lids won't stay closed. When I get to it I will merely glue a piece of wood in the rear, so as to not block the entrance. Velcro, bunji cords, or even big rubber bands will hold them closed. For the money they are great. I plan on using mine for Queen rearing, as well as swarm traps.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Folks I am sorry I said anything about where the boxes were made, it has upset some.


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

american made clothing is the best in the world if you can find it.. your going to pay a little more but we get better value for our dollar. that stuff you buy from china wont last as long. I agree our corporations pay a very high corporate tax in the states. our corporations go overseas to get cheaper labor so they can turn around and sell their product for a big profit in the states while the company ceo gets 30 million in bonus for doing nothing. You call this the new world economy. i'm waiting for the next great depression to hit us again. I hope you are ready. The system is broke.


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

honeyman46408 said:


> Folks I am sorry I said anything about where the boxes were made, it has upset some.


honeyman you didnt get me upset. its sad they cant make those nuc cutouts in the states. I wont buy one. I can build two nucs with wood and last 10 times longer.


----------



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

I picked up my nuc in one of these. They're fairly sturdy and the frames fit just fine in the one I have. The ventilation holes at the top were big enough that bees could get out. Typically not a huge deal unless they are riding inside a van for a long roadtrip! 

Seems it'll hold up for awhile, but I've also made up some wooden nucs. I'll use this for short term stuff, but I don't want to have it fall apart with bees in it.


----------



## RustyKnight (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone noticed a problem with the amount of light that shines through these boxes? Don't the bees like it darker inside? I have few of them and am considering paint or some other covering to make them darker inside. My primary use is for swarm traps or to put swarms I capture in them. Any thoughts on the light issue?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

We have 300 of Jesters EZ nucs and we love them. Use them for alot.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

RustyKnight said:


> Has anyone noticed a problem with the amount of light that shines through these boxes? Don't the bees like it darker inside? I have few of them and am considering paint or some other covering to make them darker inside. My primary use is for swarm traps or to put swarms I capture in them. Any thoughts on the light issue?


I would cover the holes with duct tape or something similar. Swarm traps work best when there is no light inside the trap. I use the Jester nucs all the time. Holes are not a problem except when it's pretty cold. Then splits do better if I cover the holes on the side with duct tape to help them keep the brood warm. They hold up well, my customers love them.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone know a maker of a 4-frame nuc box similar to this? Nobody sells 5-frame nucs around here, so I'm looking for something which is a bit more standard locally, and liked how durable these looked as opposed to the cardboard ones.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I own 5 and if you need a nuc box to buy they are the way to go. 

I like the ones I make best but they do work very well considering the weight and all.

to bad they aren't USA made though


----------



## beeditch (Dec 19, 2013)

where is that guy that advertises his wood working? He is in the US - He could make them... and we could buy them direct from him. 3 year old labor in China cut out, USA product in.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

odfrank said:


> I have no college degree and have a hard time folding them. I caught a bait swarm in one.


I have 2 Jester EZ nucs, and, like you had a problem folding the first one, on the second one, I scored the creases where the folds go, much easier to fold.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you're using them for bait hives, tape over the holes on the side so less sunlight gets into the nuc. Bees are reported to like dark better. In this climate, if the bees are going to be in them for any length of time I've had better luck putting tape over the holes on the side. Brood stays warmer.


----------

